# $40K Utah Outdoor Gear Contest



## FishBro (May 24, 2016)

Any of you got any cool hunting/fishing/camping gear inventions or businesses? A group here in Utah is hosting a contest to give away $40K in cash and services to help people get their ideas up and running. Vista Outdoor (parent company of Bushnell, Federal Premium, Camelbak, Savage Arms, GoldTip etc) will be part of the judging and help mentor the new businesses. Check it out at www.ConceptToCompany.org/Outdoor16


----------

